# Age Calculation for Sub Class 189



## Madhan_M (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI this Month (Feb)for Subclass 189/190 under Systems Analyst role and my points is 60/65.My question is about how the age are calculated or when its freezed.

I am having my birthday in September and moving to the next age bracket (Which would lower my score by 10 ). Considering the long delay in getting the invite for systems Analyst role ,wanted to know when the age calculation freeze would happen -Is that during the invitation time or the time I submit my Visa application.

Please let me know so that ,I can prepare for IELTS again and try to bump my score.

Thanks,
MM


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#

"How points are awarded

Points are awarded on the ba​sis of the factors listed in the following table. All factors are assessed as they are *at the time you are invited to apply for this visa*...."


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Case 1 : you receive invite before your birthday in september
nothing will happen, your EOI will freeze as per the points available as of now

Case 2: you do not receive invite before your birthday in september
EOI points get reduced/updated automatically based on DOB you mentioned in EOI


----------



## JPK (Feb 25, 2016)

Guys, Need a quick info 
Would like to know age factor how it is calculated for 189 visa.
I am 32 and 2 months now. At the time submitting EOI .. it will be considered as 32 or 33 because if its 33 i will lose 10 points. Just help to sort out this.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

JPK said:


> Guys, Need a quick info
> Would like to know age factor how it is calculated for 189 visa.
> I am 32 and 2 months now. At the time submitting EOI .. it will be considered as 32 or 33 because if its 33 i will lose 10 points. Just help to sort out this.


You have more than 8 months for next zone points, once your EOI is accepted then no worries, you will get points as of that day, it will be considered as 32 don't worry.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Unless one completes 33, they are considered as 32 years only. If your invite is sent the day before your 33rd birthday, you are still receiving points for 32 years of age.


----------



## shamsh (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

If age of an applicant is 38 years 8months and suppose he/she apply on december 2016 EOI then he must have crossed 39.

if the invitation comes on June 2017 (39 years 6 months)...then what point will be consider (25 or 15).

Please any one will make me undersatnd. Whether DIBP will consider 25 points / deduct 10 points.


Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

shamsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> If age of an applicant is 38 years 8months and suppose he/she apply on december 2016 EOI then he must have crossed 39.
> 
> ...


DIBP will calculate your age in complete years, on the date that the invitation is sent. If the invitation is sent on the day before your 40th birthday, then you will get points based on being 39.


----------

